# Timbre inalámbrico



## JotaCe66 (Dic 30, 2009)

Muy buenas. La verdad es que mi pregunta es más de electricidad que de electrónica, pero me ha parecido éste un buen lugar para hacerla, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar.

Veréis, quiero colocar un timbre inalámbrico en casa, pero combinado con el timbre normal. Es decir, quiero mantener el timbre de siempre, pero complementado con otro inalámbrico que suene al mismo tiempo y con el mismo pulsador. Los timbres inalámbricos comerciales que he visto se accionan con un pulsador específico, así que no me vale. O bien tendría que conectar de alguna forma ese pulsador al pulsador o al timbre actual (que así a priori no sé si sería posible, pero el mayor inconveniente sería el hueco donde alojar la circuitería del nuevo) o bien tendría que conseguir un timbre inalámbrico accionado por el sonido del actual (que no sé si existe, no lo he visto; y supongo que tiene el inconveniente de que podría activarse por otro tipo de sonidos también).

¿Alguna idea?


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 30, 2009)

Sii... fotos del timbre original y del timbre inalambrico que quieres usar... Salu2.


----------



## JotaCe66 (Dic 30, 2009)

Inalámbrico no tengo ninguno aún. De momento sólo es una idea, y como no sé si existe ya alguno preparado para lo que quiero, no he comprado nada. En cuanto al timbre fijo, no hace falta foto, es uno normalito, que de hecho cambié yo hace años (era un zumbador y le puse uno de "ding-dong"), con alimentación a 220 v, los dos cablecitos y punto.

¡Saludos!


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 30, 2009)

Hola, pense que querias actualizar tu viejo timbre electrico con uno inalambrico pero conservando el pulsador del original. Para qué dos tecnologias (alambrica e inalambrica) para lo mismo ?. Salu2


----------



## JotaCe66 (Dic 30, 2009)

tecnogirl dijo:


> Hola, pense que querias actualizar tu viejo timbre electrico con uno inalambrico pero conservando el pulsador del original. Para qué dos tecnologias (alambrica e inalambrica) para lo mismo ?. Salu2



No, si fuera sustituirlo sería fácil, lo que quiero es combinarlos. Me explico:

El timbre actual me sirve, pero no se oye cuando estoy en la buhardilla. Por eso quería poner un inalámbrico que sonase en la buhardilla. Ya sé que podría anular el actual y poner un emisor inalámbrico con dos o tres timbres receptores repartidos por la casa anulando el actual, pero en principio no me planteo eso. Mi idea es mantener el timbre actual, y añadir el inalámbrico donde no llega el sonido de éste; y la duda es cómo combinar el pulsador del timbre "normal" para que active el emisor del inalámbrico (o algún sistema alternativo)


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 4, 2010)

Ahora esta mas claro que es lo que quieres... Podrias poner un segundo timbre convencional usando la señal del original, esto es lo mas practico, creo. Saludos


----------



## seaarg (Ene 4, 2010)

Asumiendo que el timbre original es con voltaje de red, pon un rele de 311V en el timbre de red y los contactos de este soldados a la placa transmisora del timbre inalambrico.

El rele iria conectado al timbre a traves de 1 diodo y con un capacitor despues para rectificar la alterna. Simple, rapido y soluciona tu post original.

Si no conseguis rele que soporte tanto voltaje, pone un pequeño transformador que dispongas que transforme 220V a 9V continua.

Sino, puede funcionar una lamparita conectada al timbre, y una fotoresistencia acoplada conectada al boton del timbre inalambrico. O sino una optocupla con una resistencia como el PC817 (revisar valores de voltaje)


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 6, 2010)

seaarg escribio: "pon un rele de 311V "... Será 220VAC ?. Salu2


----------



## JotaCe66 (Ene 7, 2010)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas, no se me había ocurrido ni lo del relé ni lo del transformador. En principio lo del relé parece más "limpio" y ocupará menos espacio, a ver si encuentro alguno a 220 v. Y lo de la fotorresistencia también parece una solución original. En fin, al menos ya tengo opciones, ¡muchas gracias!


----------



## seaarg (Abr 8, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:


> seaarg escribio: "pon un rele de 311V "... Será 220VAC ?. Salu2



Los 220VAC seran rectificados con el diodo y capacitor llegando a los 311V CC. Cuidado con eso.


----------



## davide12 (Ago 31, 2011)

Si el timbre original es a 230 v a corriente alterna, ¿no sirve con usar directamente un relé de 230 v ca? Es obligatorio usar el diodo y el condensador. Es que si no lo entiendo. ¿Por qué hay que rectificar la alterna si existen relés a corriente alterna?


----------

